# time to play GM



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

what would it take to get KG into chicago

how about tyrus thomas, andres nocioni and the bulls/knicks pick in this comming draft. would that be enough.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if we hes traded to the bulls wolves management would have to go for deng, i dont know if mchales smart enough or if bulls management does it but hes the best player that minnesota could get back... then obviously a package around him.

if im the twolves gm, i trade for high risk, high reward moves... trade for stephon marbury and maybe magloire.
jason richardson doesnt seem to be fitting in to golden state at the moment, hes the guy id be going after the most


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

can we combine these into one thread? wolves fans shouldn't have to constantly put up with new threads from fans of other teams trying to get kg for as cheap as possible.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You could try to offer one or two Boston 2nd rounders acquired from Boston in the Wally trade with Blount and Hudson for Ilgauskas and Ira Newble...

But maybe Marbury could really be better.


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> if we hes traded to the bulls wolves management would have to go for deng, i dont know if mchales smart enough or if bulls management does it but hes the best player that minnesota could get back... then obviously a package around him.
> 
> if im the twolves gm, i trade for high risk, high reward moves... trade for stephon marbury and maybe magloire.
> jason richardson doesnt seem to be fitting in to golden state at the moment, hes the guy id be going after the most


why would the bulls trade their best player. thats a lateral move if ive ever seen one. i thonk the trade i proposed for kg was fair.

it gives the wolves a great opportunity to start from scratch, get way under the cap and have a lot of flexability draft picks be able to sign free agents. and have two shots at oden. or at worst have 2 picks high in a very deep draft.

when are you guys gonna learn that the wolves are not gonna get any better than what are now. i think the bulls have the best opportunity to help the wolves.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

da bully said:


> why would the bulls trade their best player. thats a lateral move if ive ever seen one. i thonk the trade i proposed for kg was fair.
> 
> it gives the wolves a great opportunity to start from scratch, get way under the cap and have a lot of flexability draft picks be able to sign free agents. and have two shots at oden. or at worst have 2 picks high in a very deep draft.
> 
> when are you guys gonna learn that the wolves are not gonna get any better than what are now. i think the bulls have the best opportunity to help the wolves.


:laugh: you have gotta be kidding me, lateral move??? adding an mvp to your team for a guy averaging what 18 and 6? getting a real post scoring presence as well as all defensive team defence. bulls compete for a championship with garnett, they are not doing so with deng.
teams and the fans way overrate the players that they drafted originally.

wolves will be in full rebuild mode if garnett goes, and the best guy to do that around is deng. i wouldnt look at anything without him in it. but im not kevin mchale.

be realistic dude, this isnt going to be like the iverson trade if garnett goes, he still has big value around the league


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i like maggette. i think if minnesota got him it could work out too.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> i like maggette. i think if minnesota got him it could work out too.


i like maggette aswell, but the most likely scenario is ricky for mags, this doesnt really improve us that much and corey is always an injury risk.
however if we could pick him up without losing ricky id be all for it... because otherwise if mas goes down it puts too much burdon on garnett and james to score


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

artest and bibby apparently arent co-existing too well and artest wants out.
bibby is more unlikely but either of these guys could be awesome next to kg aswell


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I think we should just get this deal done now and then see how we do...
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/featu...6~5~5~9~5~19~19~19~16~16~16~16~16~16~19~16~16


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> I think we should just get this deal done now and then see how we do...
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/featu...6~5~5~9~5~19~19~19~16~16~16~16~16~16~19~16~16


:no: lol


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> :laugh: you have gotta be kidding me, lateral move??? adding an mvp to your team for a guy averaging what 18 and 6? getting a real post scoring presence as well as all defensive team defence. bulls compete for a championship with garnett, they are not doing so with deng.
> teams and the fans way overrate the players that they drafted originally.
> 
> wolves will be in full rebuild mode if garnett goes, and the best guy to do that around is deng. i wouldnt look at anything without him in it. but im not kevin mchale.
> ...


the bulls have the 3rd or 4th best record in the east they are already contending for a championship. and the reason i call the garnett for deng a lateral move is because i dont think that trade makes the bulls chances any better.
sure theyll get a couple more wins but i really feel that any team willing to trade for kg would be doinhg so to help their chances of winning a championship. and they would not be able to do that by trade said teams best player for garnett.kg has already proven he needs another quality player to play with.


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

oh and by the way, that 18 and 6 guy is only 22 years old and being compared to a young paul pierce. and history shows that teams never give up their teams best player in trades like this one we are talking about.

the heat wouldnt give up wade for shaq

the nuggets didnt give up carmello

golden state was able to keep jason richardson in the davis trade

sac held on to bibby in the artest deal.

hell.. iverson has done more with less in this league than kg, what makes kgs situation any different.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

da bully said:


> *oh and by the way, that 18 and 6 guy is only 22 years old and being compared to a young paul pierce.* and history shows that teams never give up their teams best player in trades like this one we are talking about.
> 
> the heat wouldnt give up wade for shaq
> 
> ...


Yeah he's being compared, don't mean its true. Skita=Dirk? Thats just one of the examples to come over the years.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ya really want KG?

Then you should have done it much better than you have offered the first time.


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

i made this post because i was curious as to what wolves fans thought would be a fair trade for kg why dont you guys make a suggestion. 

and please be realistic because you guys cant have your cake and eat it too. the bulls dont want to be in minnesotas position and be looking to have to rebuid around a 31 year old kg.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

your still going with this?
get a clue, garnett needs a scorer more than anything, a consistent scorer who can take over and score in bunches when kg's off or getting doubled... that man for the bulls is ben gordon, not luol deng.
he also needs a big man who hustles on D and grabs rebounds, allowing garnett to play a higher post role... enter ben wallace, again not luol deng.
and he needs a compitent pg, able to score but also able to set up an offense and feed the ball to him on the high or low block, that woiuld be kirk hinrich.
deng is the best player on the bulls yes, but hes not the most valuable one to them when they have garnett.
for you to think this team doesnt improve by getting KG is just dellusional, watch some wolves games, this is an mvp we're talking about.
like i said, bulls compete and probably win a championship with KG, they get to the conference finals otherwise, but like i said, people way overhype the players their teams draft so this bias doesnt really surprise me


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bulls and celtics are the most likely options, mix of young talent and expirings.
bulls pick is better which could make a difference especially in this draft


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> your still going with this?
> get a clue, garnett needs a scorer more than anything, a consistent scorer who can take over and score in bunches when kg's off or getting doubled... that man for the bulls is ben gordon, not luol deng.
> he also needs a big man who hustles on D and grabs rebounds, allowing garnett to play a higher post role... enter ben wallace, again not luol deng.
> and he needs a compitent pg, able to score but also able to set up an offense and feed the ball to him on the high or low block, that woiuld be kirk hinrich.
> ...


i agree with everything you have stated, why do you think id be willing to give up on tyrus thomas and a very good player in nocioni and the opp. to get greg oden.

i mean come on... when you think about it, the wolves would be getting a guy in noc that i believe if he played starters minutes would average 17 and 8 a kirilenko clone in tyrus thomas and a stud at center. in oden durant noah etc. and theyed be wayyy under the cap. i really dont see the complaint.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Avalanche, you are correct.

Can you imagine the number of insane proposals McHale hears each year for KG? Most of them must be downright laughable!

I am also a Bulls fan, but I understand that KG is the franchise. We used to have a guy in Chicago that was like that, and had to endure never ending crazy trade proposals to get him to NY or LA so he could blossom. The whispers in Chicago and specifically Sam Smith never seem to go away regarding Pax's mancrush on the big ticket. I have no idea if there is any basis for these rumors or if its merely total fabricated crap.

So since I'm only a fan (not a GM), here is how I would start the conversation from the Chicago side to gauge if there was any interest.

Chicago send:
Hinrich
Deng
2007 1st round (pick swap NYK)
2009 1st round pick
PJ Brown

Wolves send:
KG

That to me is a logical starting point, the Bulls sent their best two players and pick to begin the discussion. I know that any deal would end up larger (players to be added in) to match salaries and be compliant within the CBA, but you get the framework. Both these guys are very good, and the Wolves would be more than competitive right away. If you happen to win the Oden sweepstakes, you are set for the next decade. The Bulls then have 2-3 year window to get the championship, before age and cap hell combine to create nuclear winter in Chicago.


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

its like i statde earlier...why would the bulls want to swap situations with the wolves. because if they were to make that trade thats all that would happen. 

with that trade the bulls would be goodbut not good enough to compete with the west. they would have a starting lineup of 

duhon 
gordon
wallace
garnett
noc

followed by an extremely young bench, all of whom are projects and at least 3 or 4 years away.

lets get an understanding here. the wolves would be looking to deal garnett because they realize they cant go any further with him as their centerpiece.he not old but hes definately not young.

therefore, they would basically be looking to rebuild. the best way to rebuild is to get as far under the cap as you can, then stockpile as many draftpicks as you can. 

these two things would prove to be wayyy more valuable than loosing garnett. you guys act as if the bulls need garnett. it would be nice to have him and i believe that he make them an instant contender, but they dont need him. the wolves are the ones that are going nowhere.

in a couple of years the bulls will be top 2 in the east without garnett 
as the years go by garnetts worth becomes less until you wont be able to get any thing for him because he will be a faor old or both. you guys need to wake up.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

da bully said:


> i made this post because i was curious as to what wolves fans thought would be a fair trade for kg why dont you guys make a suggestion.
> 
> and please be realistic because you guys cant have your cake and eat it too. the bulls dont want to be in minnesotas position and be looking to have to rebuid around a 31 year old kg.


You keep saying the Bulls don't want to be in Minnesota's position, but what about the Wolves? You think they'd like to have 1/3 the young talent the current Bulls team has, plus a bunch of huge contracts to bad players? Not to mention having absolutely nobody inside...in the West no less. Rather than looking at it from the Bulls' perspective, you should look at it from the Wolves' perspective. Why in the world would we trade Kevin Garnett?



da bully said:


> you guys act as if the bulls need garnett.


You're the one that came over here looking to see what it would take to get Garnett.

To answer your question, what it would take to get Garnett in Chicago, a miracle. He's not on the market, sorry.


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

socco said:


> You keep saying the Bulls don't want to be in Minnesota's position, but what about the Wolves? You think they'd like to have 1/3 the young talent the current Bulls team has, plus a bunch of huge contracts to bad players? Not to mention having absolutely nobody inside...in the West no less. Rather than looking at it from the Bulls' perspective, you should look at it from the Wolves' perspective. Why in the world would we trade Kevin Garnett?
> 
> 
> You're the one that came over here looking to see what it would take to get Garnett.
> ...


what are you talking about huge contracts? pj brown is an expiring contract after this season. thats about 10 mil kg would be off the books so thats another 20 mil. and how can you say that the wolves are getting 1/3 of the bulls talent how much is really fair?

just to recap 

tyrus thomas 3rd pick in last years draft
chris duhon steady young pg 
pj brown 10 mill in cap relief
andres noc 17/8 guy
malik allen 3 mill in cap relief
and the opp to have to high lottery picks in one of the deepest drafts ever. 
and 2009 draft pick.

bulls get 
kg
trenton hassel


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

oh and why kg and not duncan or howard or ming etc....
simply because i think he gonna be available soon


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

da bully said:


> what are you talking about huge contracts? pj brown is an expiring contract after this season. thats about 10 mil kg would be off the books so thats another 20 mil. and how can you say that the wolves are getting 1/3 of the bulls talent how much is really fair?
> 
> just to recap
> 
> ...


Um, Mark Blount, Troy Hudson, Mike James, Marko Jaric, etc. And you're not going to be able to find expiring contracts for those guys, so they're stuck here for a while. Even if the Wolves got expiring contracts for Garnett, they'd still be in big trouble financially. Nocioni's contract ends this year, he's going to get a nice pay day in the summer. That either means he's gone and is of no value to the Wolves or that there will be another big contract on the books. Duhon has just 1 more year on his deal, so same situation with him.


----------

